# NEW ADDITION TO THE FAMILY



## fowl killer (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys i just brought home a 7 week old Brittany, Was wondering at what ages you start introducing the dog to scents and dummies,cap gun noise, and what not, its funny cuz the sneeks up to her toy points for a second then pounces.
I have a lab that i trained but that was easy i had him fetching at 6 weeks. I am very new to pointing dogs so ANY help or info you could share with me i would really appreciate it.
Thanx in advance
Jay.


----------



## fowl killer (Feb 27, 2009)

So nobody owns a pointer? Almost 50 veiws and no reply?
Help me out guys


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

First of all, let the puppy be a puppy. Teach crate training, potty training, etc. Once the pup gets a couple weeks older and has the immune system built up and all vaccinations up to date, get the pup out there and exposed to different types of flooring, environments, sounds. Generally this is called socializing and needs to be done a lot during the growth of a new pup.

At about 2 months, get the dog on some live birds to start the pointing instinct. Very important, don't let the dog catch the birds though.

That's about all I know of the pointing breed. I'm sure there are lots of great journals and training materials out there.


----------

